
Merry Christmas HN - ins0
no new news here, fellows :) just want to wish everyone a great christmas and a happy new year.<p>looking forward for 2015 - hope many succeed in their plans for next year.<p>greetings from germany and thanks for this awesome community.
======
grover_hartmann
Merry Grav-Mass

[https://stallman.org/grav-mass.html](https://stallman.org/grav-mass.html)

------
brudgers
I don't celebrate Christmas, but thank you for the kind thoughts. May everyone
within and without the HN community prosper everyday.

------
brickcap
Merry Christmas everyone :) Got lots of good advice from HN this year. Hope I
can implement them in 2015.

------
at-fates-hands
Merry Christmas to all the HN faithful. It's been quite a year and I'm already
looking forward to 2015.

Everybody stay safe over the holidays!

------
Roy78
Greetings and Merry Christmas from Louisiana.

------
computerjunkie
Merry Christmas HN. All the best for the coming new year. I wish you all the
success available!

------
Jeremy1026
And happy belated Hanukkah.

------
sarciszewski
Happy/Merry [whatever your particular culture celebrates] everyone.

------
serf
Happy Kwanzaa.

